# sshd: pam_ldap: ldap_starttls_s: Connect error

## axxackall

I am trying to use ssh through pam_ldap. It worked fine since last year until I have upgraded my gentoo box recently (admitedly, it was a huge upgrade after 1 year). Now I see this message in syslog each time I try to login through ssh:

```
sshd: pam_ldap: ldap_starttls_s: Connect error
```

And it seems like the login works only for shadow accounts. However before I worked for accounts located both in shadow and in ldap.

Certainly that pam_ldap does not work anymore. Although the authentication in Apache2 and IMAP works fine with LDAP. 

What should I check first? Is there anything to do with library dependencies?

----------

## aceFruchtsaft

Is there any other information in the logs that might be useful?

Did you also update openldap? You could read the Changelogs for the new version to find out what changed.

Also, I remember that after the last openldap update portage instructs you to rebuild all ldap dependencies. Might be relevant if you built pam_ldap before openldap.

Additionally, you could post your /etc/openldap/slapd.conf (global section) and your /etc/ldap.conf (you can omit passwords, binddn's, etc...)

----------

